# TiVo needs to delevop a 12v wifi media server for car rides



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

My kids and I would love a TiVo wifi hotspot media server you could put on your home network and transfer over a number of shows from my networked tivos then take into the car for long car trips to view on TAblets and phones


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

section128drunk said:


> My kids and I would love a TiVo wifi hotspot media server you could put on your home network and transfer over a number of shows from my networked tivos then take into the car for long car trips to view on TAblets and phones


I think they already have this, right?

See: TiVo Stream, Roamio Plus & Pro; and BOLT series DVRs.

See also: https://www.tivo.com/discover/mobile-apps


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

I have all those, but it's not exactly what I'm talking about, I'm talking about a 12v wifi media server you can use without cellular data , streaming video on car rides eats data plans and is subject to major buffering... This way you could load up the portable device with numerous programs and watch them on the ride with no data use or buffering


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

section128drunk said:


> I have all those, but it's not exactly what I'm talking about, I'm talking about a 12v wifi media server you can use without cellular data , streaming video on car rides eats data plans and is subject to major buffering... This way you could load up the portable device with numerous programs and watch them on the ride with no data use or buffering


So you didn't read the information I provided, then?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It'd be interesting if such a capability existed, where one tablet could share its downloaded content with other authorized devices via Wi-Fi Direct, but I doubt TiVo would spearhead such a solution. The current solution is all I'd expect for the near-term from TiVo, which may be sufficient ... given you don't seem aware of the base functionality.


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> So you didn't read the information I provided, then?


I am aware and have used all the functionality you have linked, the trouble with downloaded shows especially to apple products is the limited and prohibitively expensive internal memory and the comparatively large file sizes of high quality video.. There is also the task of downloading shows to each individual device instead of doing many shows to just one device with cheap memory and anyone can access them later


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

section128drunk said:


> I am aware and have used all the functionality you have linked, the trouble with downloaded shows especially to apple products is the limited and prohibitively expensive internal memory and the comparatively large file sizes of high quality video.. There is also the task of downloading shows to each individual device instead of doing many shows to just one device with cheap memory and anyone can access them later


Ok, that makes sense. And I agree, that'd be a nice bonus.

Too bad something like the WD My Passport Wireless drives can't work with the TiVo app as alternate storage.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F5LVTO4/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M9B4482/​There are probably many, many DRM issues standing in the way of such a solution.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

A base Roamio is powered by a 12-volt wall-wart power supply, and it would be easy to power it from a cigarette lighter adapter. The base Roamio has wifi built-in. Do a TiVo-to-TiVo show transfer to the base TiVo, move it to your car and use it to serve video over its wifi. Or perhaps also move a TiVo Stream into the car along with the base Roamio.

Heck, you could probably find an LCD screen with integrated audio and HDMI connection that runs on 12 volts. Then you just watch TiVo TV shows in the car using the TiVo peanut remote like you were home.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

section128drunk said:


> My kids and I would love a TiVo wifi hotspot media server you could put on your home network and transfer over a number of shows from my networked tivos then take into the car for long car trips to view on TAblets and phones


I don't think a "Tivo WiFi Hotspot Media Server" exists.

There are workarounds though. Depending on what you can use, Media storage sticks, SD cards, DVDs, etc. You can download shows to a PC, it will be Tivo encrypted and easily decrypted into .MPG files, which then can be stored onto the Media sticks, or SD, DVDs and used in the DVD players, some players has usb ports, or SD card slots as well.

Some phones has Micro SD card slots.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Not a bad suggestion, but I doubt we'll ever see it.

You can use KMTTG to transfer to your computer, decrypt, and encode to a suitable format. You then transfer to your media server.

Already on the road...use the server feature if kmttg. Video streaming, use webm format and download to your phone or tablet. Copy to your media.server.

Process works with Kingston

Www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019PY0ORK/r...pi=SL75_QL70&keywords=mobile+lite+wireless+g3


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Sandisk makes a USB thumb drive that can create it's own network and connect to any wifi capable device. I have a 64g version of it. I can load it with videos and music and take it with me. When I want to watch or listen, I turn the drive on, then go to settings on my tablet or cell phone and under network find it and connect to it. It will stream the files to the device. https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-128G...=UTF8&qid=1475020689&sr=1-12&keywords=sandisk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You could probably throw something like this together yourself by downloading the files to a PC instead and then using something like Plex to serve them to the tablets/phones. If you trasncoded on the PC then you could probably use something low power, like a Raspbery Pi, to act as the 12v server.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I converted an Apple TV to 12vdc to use on my boat. It works well. Just sayin'.


----------

